# **Lost/Old FOTD's Pic Heavy**



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 23, 2006)

So... I was looking through my posts and I noticed quite a few FOTD's that I did weren't there! They didn't make it when the forums were changed, so here they are! Keep in mind these are *old* lol, so they're not very good, but they're fun to look at still.

Face: NARS Laguna bronzer

Lips: I can't remember! :x

Eyes: MAC Mythology e/s, Teal pigment, Parrot e/s, UD Headbanger glitter liner, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara
















Face: MAC NW20 concealer

Lips: MAC Florabundace l/g

Eyes: MAC Copper Sparkle pigment, Blacktied e/s, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara











Face: MAC NW20 concealer, NARS Orgasm blush

Lips: MAC Pink Poodle/Boy Magnet

Eyes: MAC Acid Orange pigment, Bright Fuschia pigment, Blacktied e/s, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara









*nude lips here






Face: MAC NW20 concealer, NARS Orgasm blush

Lips: I don't remember :-/

Eyes: MAC Silver Fog pigment, MAC Blue pigment, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara










Face: MAC NW20 concealer

Lips: MAC Impish lipglass

Eyes: MAC Blue Storm pigment, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara




















One of my faves....
Face: NARS Laguna bronzer, MAC NW20 concealer

Lips: MAC Impish lipglass

Eyes; MAC Old Gold pigment, Bronze e/s, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara















Face: MAC NW20 concealer, NARS Laguna bronzer

Lips: MAC Womanly l/g, Instant Gold l/g

Eyes: MAC Maroon pigment, MAC Vanilla pigment, MAC Blacktied e/s, Maybelline Illegal Lengths macara



















Face: MAC NW20 concealer, NARS Laguna bronzer, MAC Gold Deposit MSF

Lips: MAC Pink Grapefruit l/g

Eyes: MAC Orange Tangent e/s, Bronze e/s, Maybelliene Illegal Lengths mascara















Face: MAC NW20 concealer, MAC Pink Opal pigment

Lips: MAC Cultured l/g

Eyes: MAC Kitschmas pigment wet, MAC Pink Opal pigment, Blacktrack fluidliner, Maybelline Illegal Lengths macara




















... and I think that's it!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Girlie Your Make~up Is Always Fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Mar 23, 2006)

Love the maroon eye


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 23, 2006)

Gorgeous! I love seeing old FOTDs that i forgot about!


----------



## user79 (Mar 23, 2006)

Ooooh love it!

How do you get your hair so curly in the last few pics? A curling iron?


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 23, 2006)

wow ash! ur absoultely beautiful babes.. your hair is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 23, 2006)

They all look great.


----------



## NightMusik (Mar 23, 2006)

man.. you are just stunning!  I love them all, and especially the blue storm, maroon, and gold ones.. that maroon REALLY makes your eyes pop!!  Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 23, 2006)

Damn girlie!  You always look so freaking beautiful! I love you hair its soo cute! Esp when you have it curled ...I'd die to have hair like that


----------



## XoXo (Mar 23, 2006)

soo pretty I <3 your hair


----------



## Wattage (Mar 23, 2006)

You are impossibly beautiful


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 23, 2006)

Gorgeous! I always love your looks!!!


----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2006)

Your FOTDS are easily my favourites - i always look to see what you've been up to!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 24, 2006)

beautiful u look amazin in purple


----------



## delovely (Mar 24, 2006)

those are all beautiful! and i love your hair curly


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Mar 24, 2006)

All your looks are always great! Lovely!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 24, 2006)

Love the hair! Love the skin... so pretty!  Blue storm and Copper looks were my fave!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks so much ladies! I actually used hot rollers for the FOTD with Pink Grapfruit lipglass and a curling iron for the hair in the purple FOTD (last one). These are so old hehe! They're funny to look back on!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 24, 2006)

beautiful!....I really love the acid orange one and the blue storm one...great job!


----------



## KJam (Mar 25, 2006)

so pretty!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 25, 2006)

i love your looks. very pretty


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Mar 27, 2006)

You are one of those rare few people whom the camera really adores!!  You photograph very well.


----------



## user4 (Mar 27, 2006)

wow... lots of FOTDS... u werent joking!!! u look great... i LOVE ur hair!


----------



## simar (Mar 28, 2006)

wow they're all so pretty! my fav is the Acid Orange pigment and the Bright Fuschia pigment look. its such a beautiful combo. you have great hair btw!


----------



## Shanti (Mar 28, 2006)

That's the purple look I'm trying to achieve... the dark blue & maroony ones are also my personal favourites. I can't get over your eye colour!


----------



## user3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Not sure which I like more but I always love you in blues and purples!


----------



## user6 (Jun 22, 2006)

You are rocking the blue storm and the kitschmas, BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 22, 2006)

your mu is just great!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow all your looks are stunning,.. my favorites are the third and the last one!


----------



## bitsy (Jun 22, 2006)

wow...wow...wow!!!

I love how you change the looks. They all compliment your beautiful blue eyes, bright smile, and blonde (sp?) hair.

Yum.


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job girl!!!
Love the copper sparkle and old gold looks best =)


----------



## pichima (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't believe you're real, you're soooo beautiful!
my favourite's the one with the blue storm pigment


----------



## melliquor (Oct 1, 2007)

I love them all.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 1, 2007)

My goodness, your eyes are stunning!


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 1, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous......


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 1, 2007)

Everything looks fabulous! I especially love the curls in your hair and purple and blue are YOUR colors!!! Beautiful!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 2, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## snowkei (Oct 2, 2007)

love all of them!


----------



## frocher (Oct 2, 2007)

All of them are so beautiful!


----------



## makeupgal (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you kidding?  These are great!  I enjoyed them all.  My fave is the one with the maroon pigment.


----------



## discopie (Jan 17, 2008)

love your eyes! they're gorgeous


----------



## keik614 (Jan 18, 2008)

love your eyes, they're gorgeous!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 18, 2008)

You look lovely in all looks !!


----------



## Viviana (Jan 18, 2008)

Love the last look!


----------



## J90 (Feb 28, 2008)

You look absolutely stunning! I am inspired to try an orangey/pinky look!


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 29, 2008)

They're all gorgeous -but i particularly like the maroon and the blue storm
And you have the most beautiful eyes!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 29, 2008)

gorgeous looks


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 29, 2008)

so pretty! and your hair is prefect!


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 29, 2008)

Gorgeous!  I think you look best in lavender/purple colors.. it contrasts your eye color perfectly!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Feb 29, 2008)

You're so beautiful!! I really love your looks!


----------



## ginspontaneous (Feb 29, 2008)

you have beaauutiful eyessss


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 29, 2008)

everything looks sooo great on you!! im soo jealous of your kate bosworth eyes!!! beautifulll!!


----------



## mslitta (Feb 29, 2008)

stunning. I love the pink lips.


----------

